# origin of this style of kicking



## HKD (Jan 10, 2006)

could anyone possible tell me where our form of kicking comes from. i have searched for any information on this style of kicking as well as any video clips, but have had no luck

 for example .... our side kick, as well as our roundhouse, both chamber to the front just like a front thrust kick. both are extended forward after chambering, in a straight line. approximately 6 inches before impact, we rotate our hips and foot (that is on the ground). all three kicks follow a straight line. the knee doesn't go to the outside of our body when chambered (like many TKD practitioners do).

 our back kick is almost the same, but in reverse. while looking over our shoulder, we chamber to the rear, pushing the kick towards the target. again, our leg follows a straight line. our knees brush together while following the line to the target.

 our inside/outside crescent kicks chamber slightly off center .. left or right. (as if attempting to do a front kick to your opponents shoulder). the leg is then extended, making a half moon arc, then re-chambered. no stiff leg, large arching motion.

 the easiest way for me to articulate them would be to say ..... that at no time during the chamber or the execution of the kick itself, would we have our knee or leg beyond the width of our body.


 any help would be appreciated
 thanks
 evan


----------



## iron_ox (Jan 16, 2006)

Hello all,

Evan, with whom do you train? This wil make it easier to explain where your kicking emphasis came from.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jan 17, 2006)

Well that was an old post but I'll admit it confused me a bit because the chamber and linear motion sounded a lot like Taekwondo to me so I was confused by the 'uniqueness' he was ascribing to it, but there may be a subtely I didn't catch


----------



## Zepp (Jan 17, 2006)

Sounds more or less the same as the kicks in any Korean style to me as well.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Gemini (Jan 17, 2006)

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> Well that was an old post but I'll admit it confused me a bit because the chamber and linear motion sounded a lot like Taekwondo to me so I was confused by the 'uniqueness' he was ascribing to it,


I would agree. When done correctly, our kicks do follow linear motion. I think he may just be used to seeing people do them at an early stage because it takes a good deal of practice to line up correctly. Especially with a round house, they tend to point their knee at the opposite side of their partner and the back kick, tend to swing their knee out.


----------



## HKD (Jan 20, 2006)

i train in Nashville TN. our lineage goes back to Grand Master J.R. West. as for the kicks described, we have two X TKD practitioners that kick differently than us. both have been at TKD for some time.

 i have about 5 TKD dvd's that indeed kick with the knee chambering to the side. none follow a straight line as we do.

 i suppose it could have to do with the area of the country i'm in??? according to my Korean friend, TKD in their military training is nothing like what is taught here in the states. he even went on to say TKD in general isn't the same thing hear as it is there. i don't know personally, i can only take his word for it.

 at our biannual seminars there are a lot of TKD/TSD guys around. none of them kick as we do (our lineage going back to GM West) and have had them tell me ..... no no, like this. (even a 6th degree) this of course being a roundhouse with the knee swinging wide, or the side kick with the knee crossing the body (almost at a 90 degree angle to their opponent).

here in Nashville as well as at our seminars, i have yet to see anyone kicking like us. this will be something for me to ask GM West about when i get a chance to speak with him.

evan


----------



## DuneViking (Jan 22, 2006)

Actually, it sounds like the way Bill Wallace explains his hook, round and side kicks. Same chamber for all 3, inline with body. Perhaps there is a common influence in the past that your HKD kept over the last millenia and others had lost.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jan 22, 2006)

Yeah, I was taught to chamber the knee by pointing it straight at the target and then go from there (slighty different hip and foot motion from there).  It's the same chamber for a snap kick, roundhouse, and sidekick, giving a certain amount of deception in that you don't know what kick is coming (and there are other things on top of that such as driving the knee up like a kick but then turning over and kicking with the opposite leg).  It's also the initial motion for a pushkick and thrust kick as well (and a variant of axe kick and crescet kick I've seen/used,  althought the axe kick drives up higher)

Anyway, the principle is the same in all of them, push off the toe and drive the knee *directly* at the target in a sraight line


----------

